

Corporate Mac sales surge 66% - rytis
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/05/20/apple_makes_huge_inroads_in_enterprise_as_corporate_mac_sales_surge_66.html

======
brudgers
> _"Mac sales are now estimated to be 3 percent of total PC business sales"_

Given the breakdown of business sales into five segments (small office, small
business, medium business, large business, and very large business) shown in
figure three, it would appear likely that enterprise sales are <1%
particularly given the inclusion of small offices where Macs are most likely.
Of course that's not to forget that the highly ambiguous term "corporate" is
used instead of the term "enterprise" which such claims tend to call to mind.
In light of the fact that the analysis is publicly released by an investment
bank (Needham & Company) rather than a traditional market research firm, it is
not unlikely that it is intended to support their positions and those of the
their investors as a press release rather than a rational analysis of the
market.

[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needham_%26_Company>]

------
anon_for_this_1
So they went from selling to 3 corporations to 5? Meaningless stat...

~~~
clarkevans
There's hundreds of small companies that are fully Mac. The recent services
they're offering (on-site hardware support) has underscored how much real
adoption they are getting. Sure, perhaps Ford Motor isn't changing soon, but,
you can't dismiss the trend. Apple has cornered two prototypes in small
companies: (a) visual/business people with design/feel, (b) technical / unix
people who don't want to mess with hardware driver issues. Our 30+ company is
almost exclusively using Macs for personal computers. I seem to be the lone
holdout using FreeBSD.

~~~
ghurlman
A trend implies data. What the article gives us are statistics.

------
daimyoyo
I've long heard Steve say he doesn't like corporate sales because he didn't
like to deal with IT managers and people who didn't use the products they
bought. I wonder if that's changed, or if they have a corporate sales division
now.

------
kgc
Where are the numbers? This piece is full of spin.

